# GSD doesn't play with other dogs



## NancyM (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a first-time GSD owner and I'm trying to figure out how much of my dog's behavior is normal and how much may be because she's a rescue. Help!

She's going on six years old and I've had her for nearly a year. Initially, she was pretty crazy but regular five-mile runs and a good trainer have really helped. One behavior that has persisted is her reaction to other dogs, which stems back from when she was first brought into a shelter. She loves people and went right up to the man who brought her in, but he reported she barked at every other dog she saw.

So I've tried socializing her at the dog park. But she doesn't really play much with other dogs - she'd rather be with me and the tennis ball. When she does interact, it tends to get rough, with her nipping at their heels and chasing. This has freaked out a few owners though she's never broken skin.

I know folks advise against the dog park but I just wonder - are GSDs just not really friendly and playful with other dogs? Is this a result of the time she was a stray? (She wasn't spayed until she was 4 and was in and out of the rescue shelter.) Is it ok to just give up on the dog park and not worry about socialization? She tends to bark at dogs from the window and likes to meet them on walks. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It could be anything.
As long as she's happy with you, let her be that way. Don't force her to do things she's not comfortable with.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Some love playing with other dogs, some don't, and some are aggressive with other dogs. Sounds like she would play but other dogs or owners don't like the rough play. My 6 month old loves other dogs, but she does play rough. I watch this behavior because rough play can turn into a fight in a minute. Maybe find a trainer that specializes in socialization? Good Luck...the people in my house would love it if I could find a dog that wanted to be the only dog in the home


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The fact that she will play with YOU is thumbs up. I don't let my dogs play with other dogs because they are working dogs and expected to be dog-neutral. I like things a whole lot better this way


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Toys and treats are two of major causes of dog fights in dog parks. She most likely won't be interested in playing with other dogs if you are sitting there with a ball. Also, it is your responsibility to stop her from nipping other dogs, that is not acceptable behavior.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

remember she is a herding breed. GSDs generally play rough anyway so other owners who dont know that will freak out. Also the majority of GSDs have their personal pack and thats all they need in their mind. They're not usually dog park dogs because they're more interested in their people or the dogs in their family. They are velcro dogs. If she's not interested, listen to her. She's clearly content with you and doesnt need another dog to play with. I imagine if you brought one into the house, she'd be fine but otherwise she's not interested in making friends. my male can handle the dog park but he's iffy with other dogs. He really is only interested in the toys he can steal. My current female is great with other dogs but she's also more interested in staying close to me so we dont go very often. She's really more of a moral support dog for our friends dog.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

There are plenty of ways to socialize a dog without taking them to a dog park.

I have encountered plenty of rescue GSDs who love to play but as KZ mentioned, they are a herding breed and those instincts can kick in. Here is a video of a former male GSD foster of mine who was a huge goof


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My mom has a 6 yr old gsd who doesn't play with other dogs either. She had never ever played with a dog until they came here for a visit over the holidays and she played with Stosh but he's the only one.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDs commonly play rough and it can upset people who don't know about it. Since they are a herding breed it is in their nature to nip at heels and necks. Going for necks is the most common way for dogs to play. Just as when humans play at fighting and control their punches and grabs, so do dogs. If you don't hear any yelping or see any escalation they are probably OK. Just observe closely.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would give up on the dog park but still do socialization. The dog park is like Chuck-E-Cheez for dogs. Lots of running around, lots of hyper, unfocused, undisciplined, manic energy. It can really be overstimulating to dogs. Your dog can end up bullying another dog or being bullied before you realize what's going on. I prefer small "playdates" with a select group of friends' dogs that you know are balanced, stable animals. I also prefer ongoing obedience/agility/rally/etc classes in a group setting, so your dog learns to behave well on leash and focus on you when there are other dogs around.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaos has never really had an interest in playing with other dogs after he turned about 1 yr old. We have had numerous fosters as well as friends with dogs.....Kaos was always willing to walk around and sniff with them and play side by side...but never together.
Our last foster was the only exception in over 8 years, which is one of the many reasons we ended up adopting him. From about the pups 5th day here, he and Kaos played alot.
It looks very ferocious....but they seem to enjoy it. There is a lot of neck and rear leg grabbing going on. It is almost sad because Sherman is a Mastiff/GSD mix, but he has the smallest dink head, Kaos can actually fit it in his mouth


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax has no desire to play with other dogs. First, she has a fear issue and second, even the dogs she isn't scared of, she would rather play with me. I don't think mature GSD's often play with strange dogs. They play with the dogs in their pack, she will play with Banshee and Sierra, but dogs not in their packs are non issues to her unless they get in her face.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My two guys play with each other, but don't have any interest in playing with any other dogs.

In fact it can be kind of awkward at our classes because people will bring their dog up to sniff Kopper and he'll sniff politely for a second, then move away like, "I really don't want to have anything to do with you." Then if their dog doesn't get the hint and bounces up into his face wanting to play, he growls and snaps at them.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I would give up on the dog park but still do socialization. The dog park is like Chuck-E-Cheez for dogs. Lots of running around, lots of hyper, unfocused, undisciplined, manic energy. It can really be overstimulating to dogs. Your dog can end up bullying another dog or being bullied before you realize what's going on. I prefer small "playdates" with a select group of friends' dogs that you know are balanced, stable animals.


Exactly.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I would give up on the dog park but still do socialization. The dog park is like Chuck-E-Cheez for dogs. Lots of running around, lots of hyper, unfocused, undisciplined, manic energy. It can really be overstimulating to dogs. Your dog can end up bullying another dog or being bullied before you realize what's going on. I prefer small "playdates" with a select group of friends' dogs that you know are balanced, stable animals. I also prefer ongoing obedience/agility/rally/etc classes in a group setting, so your dog learns to behave well on leash and focus on you when there are other dogs around.


We need a "Like" button ^^^
:thumbup:


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

biz likes to play with dogs he knows, and my foster del.

i am very strict on play time, and don't let it go too far. biz falls and gets hurt, and when del gets too excited he pukes. lol


----------

